# catch 22



## synapseshots (Mar 20, 2011)

Purchased a samsung blu ray/home theatre system. Trying to hook up the internal wi fi to my internet so I can have internet tv. I have to manually enter my network settings (ip address-subnet mask-gateway and dns) addresses to connect.

When entered, and do a network test. I receive a message that I am connected (ip-subnet-gateway and dns server) However my gateway ping is not responding.

My service provider (Telus-Canada) claims it's a Samsung issue, however when I call Samsung they say it's a Telus issue. CATCH 22

Any ideas on how to solve this issue.


----------

